
Show HN: A low(ish) code development tool I've been working on - pskinner
https://github.com/PhilipSkinner/elemental-lowcode
======
monkeydust
Perhaps graphics, blog walkthrough or video would help people figure out if
its worth the effort of installing and providing feedback

~~~
pskinner
Thanks! I'll see if I can spend some time on making the readme.md more
informative.

I have done a simple tutorial for creating a todo list app here:

[https://elementalsystem.org/documentation/tutorials/todo](https://elementalsystem.org/documentation/tutorials/todo)

I plan on creating tutorials for creating a blog with it and creating a
ticketing system. I should call these out on the readme and include some
graphics/videos like you way.

------
pskinner
Hello all!

I've been spending my time working on a low code development tool. While it's
not so as low in terms of code as I would like it right now, I think it should
allow for easy interfaces to be put on the top, while still retaining the
ability to jump into your apps source.

It's all very much a work in progress to flesh out concepts etc.

I'd love to hear what people think, good or bad!

